# Wine Oak Barrel wood? or "Wine wood"



## lght (Jul 29, 2008)

I picked up a few bags of wood this weekend along with the usual cherry, apple, mesquite, hickory, and red oak they had a private stash of wine oak barrels available.  
I actually got to pick the slates I wanted from a stack of wine barrels.  I managed to pick some good pieces that had quit a bit of wine seepage in the wood that gave off an amazing smell!!
Has anyone cooked with wine oak barrel wood before and if so does it really make a difference?  I've never tried it before so  I picked up a 25lb bag cut in 4" squares to start off with.  I think I'm going to go with lump and use nothing but the "wine wood" for my next batch of ribs to see if It makes a difference or not.


----------



## walking dude (Jul 29, 2008)

yeah.........we had several threads on it awhile back, its good wood to use


----------



## white cloud (Jul 29, 2008)

Folks use whiskey wood and I guess you can buy Jack Chips. May take more wine wood to catch a buzz though.. Sounds good let us know ( not that I will be getting any boones farm wood anytime soon)


----------



## bbq addict (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh, now does that sounds good!  I'm JEALOUS!!  Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## lght (Jul 29, 2008)

Do you happen to have a link on it and do you know if it included any feedback or results?  I did a search and the only thing I found where a few post of guys asking about price and if it's ok to use, but no real info on whether it taste better or worse than just plan old oak.


----------

